# Blue drywall mud



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey guys can any one tell me what is the drywall mud or has the owner of drywall nation/ precision taping started to add food dye to his mud i seen his vids he using blue mud


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

They were using Never Miss. But now just use paint pigment.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I use to add paint tinter to my top coat when i was a maintenance supervisor at a volume company but got in **** cause the patches we were doing after they painted there 3 coats of paint like all the dings and cut outs we did with a light blue tinge top coat (as i wanted dumb ****s under me not to miss and not sand) and painters went off there nut apparently took a few coats to hide the patch


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

embella plaster said:


> Hey guys can any one tell me what is the drywall mud or has the owner of drywall nation/ precision taping started to add food dye to his mud i seen his vids he using blue mud


 My guys used food coloring for touchup so they knew where it was. I just put blue chalk in the mud.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I more would like to ask has any one had any issues with chalk/painters pigment


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Sounds like an excuse for using cheap material. Blue chalk won't bleed through paint. High quality decoration should always be done with high solids material. Photographing can always occur with any finish less than level 5 and is not the finishers fault but rather those to cheap to pay for the right finish. The Gypsum Association recommends level 5 for all areas that receive direct light.


----------



## jackleg (Jan 22, 2008)

point up with the beige rapid coat.....


----------

